# Circuito medidor de temperatura



## ImpaBoy (Jun 20, 2007)

holas, soy un estudiante de electronica y necesito saber un par de cosas con respecto a elementos como el OP07, el LM311, el LM35 y ICL7107... estoy usando todo esto para hacer un circuito medidor de temperatura con termocuplas como elemento de detección, y hay un par de valores que no se calcular... encima el profesor no es de gran ayuda  .... lo que puntualmente me interesa saber es como calcular valores en el amplificador OP07, es decir, offset, set point etc etc... y saber como conectar el display al ICL7107... si alguien me puede ayudar se los voy a agradecer


----------



## mabauti (Jun 20, 2007)

descargate la hoja de datos del 7107, ahi vienen como conectar los displays, al igal que el LM35 y el LM311.

en cuanto a los amp op. checate el tutorial :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm


----------



## BrontoT (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola; pues es relativamente facil conectar el ICPL7107 en la hoja de especificaciones (datasheet) te dice como; para conectarlo como termometro sencillo tienes que tener una referencia conectada a la pata 36 si no mal recuerdo del 7107; como tu sensor es el LM35 este entrega 10 mV por cada 1° C asi que la referencia debe variar desde 0 hasta 1 volt si es que quieres que mida de0 a 100° C; yo hice algo similar y conecte un resistor de 5.6 k y un trimmpot de 500 ohms para hacer un divisor capaz de entregar con el trimmpot ese rango de voltaje.


----------

